# Benny



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Today I had to have Benny put to sleep. He would not eat and was getting weak and peeing blood. After taking him to the vet the issue was that somehow his immune system turned on itself. Vet told me that even if I had all the money in the world it would not help him. After a couple hours of crying and thinking I decided that it was time to say goodbye. I insisted on being with him and the vet agreed. After breaking down yet again I looked into Bennys eyes and promised him that we would see each other again. A friend of mine allowed me to bury him at his farm.



Benny was a rescue at 6 months old. Yes he was a brat at times when he simply would not stay off the counters and the stove but he was an awesome and incredibly unique cat. He would always be in my lap ( even when I was on the toilet he wanted to be on my lap….ouch…claws ) and he loved to ride on my shoulders every chance he got. He would jump on the counter or sink and I would bend over and he would jump on and get secure. He was not declawed. He would thank me with a head rub and a kiss. His other favorite spot was on top of the kitchen counters. He would lay there and watch me as I made food from above with much curiosity

He did have other health issues…..Urinary crystals ( fixed by eating Royal Canin Urinary SO dry food ) and did have constant issues with his ears with ear infections every so often but he was always a friendly and happy cat to everyone.

He will be sorely missed. Until we meet again Benny. I love you SO MUCH. 😭😭😭

Now Mena ( look at my profile for her Goodbye thread ) will have someone to play with up in kitty heaven.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm so so sorry! I'm sure he's going to a great place! hang in there!
🤗


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

What a shame to lose such a loving beautiful friend! Much sympathy.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

I must be going nuts. I live by myself and I can hear him meowing.

I broke down this morning when I woke up and he wasn’t there to greet me. I doubt that I will get another cat….the pain is too much. 😭😭😭

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Dear Digikid. My eyes leak whenever I take out three bowls and realize I only need two. And whenever I wonder why there's less to scoop in the little boxes. And when I get out the wand toys and expect her to be the first to come running in. And when I swear I hear her yelling at me because I had the nerve to be 5 minutes late with lunch. And that little face looking at me so innocently when we all know she was the ring-leader in whatever mischief was afoot. So no, you're not nuts. You just miss your cat.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

_From an old thread I found when I first joined the group_

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together...


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you. That at least gives me hope.

I hate how some people say that animals do not have souls. They are wrong. They do. You cannot love without a soul. I will see him and Mena again.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

And remember, D, there are many cats living in shelters and foster homes that are waiting and hoping to be part of a family. In time, you may be ready to share that love again.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

D, I am so sorry for your loss. Benny was obviously a beautiful boy inside and out. I can relate. We had our beautiful Toby for only 6 years before he was diagnosed with severe asthma and just couldn't breath anymore. We had him euthanized about a month ago and we cried for days. I still cry occasionally when I think about him. Please know that you are not alone.

We still had our 3 year-old cat Andy and were really struggling with whether he needed a companion. He was brought into our house long after Toby was there and they got along great. Last week we adopted a 6 year-old Bombay/Manx mix named Bugsy and after a week they are best buds. We went on Petfinder, looked at the descriptions and made an appointment to visit Bugsy at Petco. It was love at first sight. We didn't want another cat that looked like Toby because it would remind us of him. 

We have typically brought kittens into our home, but if you can find an affectionate adult cat they are precious. People say not to act too hastily in adopting another cat but in our case it helped tremendously. Good luck with whatever you decide, and again, my condolences.


----------



## LeChi (Mar 8, 2021)

The connection you two had is obvious in the photos you posted. No wonder it feels so painful to lose him. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Almost a week later and I am just as sad and miss him greatly. Now I just sit and do nothing at home for hours. I know I will get better soon.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Sorry, D. Grief is really hard to deal with, especially in the beginning. It's only been a week, and while the loss of a pet is always felt, it does get easier to bear over time. Meanwhile, try to do something to keep yourself occupied, because we can slip into depression if we aren't focused on something else, even if it's just for a little while throughout the day. And you can post here whenever you want.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I am so sorry D. It is the hardest thing to go through, to lose someone you love deeply. Benny was beautiful, and I have no doubt that he knew how much you loved him, and still do. Love never dies. 

I have made some kind of memorial for each of my beloved animal companions I have had to say good bye to. A different kind for each one, from a locket with a photo, to hair in a wearable piece of jewelry, to a tattoo or special photo in a prominent place. Somehow it helps me to feel they are still with me.

Benny was very, very fortunate to have had you for his person.


----------



## LeChi (Mar 8, 2021)

So sorry you are hurting so bad. I like the suggestions by miscellaneous and Mosi. 
How about if you share a story or two about Benny with us? If you’re feeling up to it.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Well one time he chose just the right moment to sneeze….


----------



## LeChi (Mar 8, 2021)

Digikid said:


> Well one time he chose just the right moment to sneeze….


Looks like his best pirate imitation! Adorable.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Digikid said:


> Well one time he chose just the right moment to sneeze….


That's such a great picture, Benny! And LeChi is right. Great pirate imitation. Instead of saying grrrr! he looks like he's saying arrrr! Thank you for sharing your family photos with us.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Been a month now. Thinking about adopting but at the thought of it I break down again.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

That's completely understandable, D. We have to work through grief in our own way and it takes time to heal. Have you considered going to a local shelter or an online adoption site just to take a look? You wouldn't have to commit to anything, and if it's still too soon, you could wait a while longer and try again another time.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Sadly everything is still locked down.  So no visiting the kitties. Online looking is kind of unpersonal to me because I want to see the personalility of the little furball.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Sorry things are still shut down where you are. We just opened up this month and people are out and about, but many of us are still taking precautions.

I found my 3 cats several years ago online at Petfinder. They post a picture and a profile so you get to see the cats that are up for adoption and decide who may or may not be a good match. After filling out an application and getting approved, they set up a meet & greet at my home so they could check out my house and I could meet the cats. It worked out really well and I adopted 2 of them. I got my other one from a Cat Cafe, which sounds really weird, but true. 

Even if you're not ready to adopt, or want to wait until you can go to a shelter, you could take a peek online and see who's out there.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Digikid said:


> Sadly everything is still locked down.  So no visiting the kitties. Online looking is kind of unpersonal to me because I want to see the personalility of the little furball.


Of course you need to meet the kitty first, otherwise how can you know if there is a connection there or not?
I firmly believe, based on my experience and the experience of many others I have known, that when the time is right and your heart is open the right animal comes to us. You will have a cat in your life again. The right one will come to you one way or another. He or she is already on their way to you, they just haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Heh. Found an old picture of Benny with a “I swear I am not doing anything “ look on him. We was 6 months old and I had just gotten him at 6 months old.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Digikid said:


> Heh. Found an old picture of Benny with a “I swear I am not doing anything “ look on him. We was 6 months old and I had just gotten him at 6 months old.
> 
> View attachment 131295


Ha! I know that look. We call it the "It wasn't me!".


----------

